# how to achieve this effect?



## demyx (Sep 19, 2012)

< Moderated >

how does one achieve this effect? is it a lightroom effect or photoshop? i really love this look and would love to try it out on my photos one day


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like a composite. She was shot in a studio.


----------



## demyx (Sep 19, 2012)

composite? please explain more


----------



## ann (Sep 19, 2012)

more than one photo was used, one of the girl shot in a studio, the background another, then merged together with software


----------



## demyx (Sep 19, 2012)

yeah the background is nice and all but i want to know how the effect was done on the girl, she looks like computer generated graphics or something lol


----------



## amolitor (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, first you need a genetic scientist to build you a girl with incredibly huge hands.

After that it's a matter of lighting and photoshop. Come on back when you're grown your girl.


----------



## demyx (Sep 20, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Well, first you need a genetic scientist to build you a girl with incredibly huge hands.
> 
> After that it's a matter of lighting and photoshop. Come on back when you're grown your girl.



that's it?


----------



## amolitor (Sep 20, 2012)

That was a joke. But her hand IS incredibly huge. I can't tell if it's just closer to the camera than it looks, or is someone went crazy with photoshop.

You wanna know about the lights and the photoshop?

It looks like she's lit with a whole bunch of lights from several different angles to create a look with very little in the way of shadows.

Key pretty much dead on in the front, maybe camera right a little? There's another light camera left, down lower, I think, probably with a big-ass diffuser of some sort, and then fill from all over the place, but definitely reflector or something lower powered to fill in from camera right.

Then smooth the crap out of her skin in photoshop. punch up the saturation a bit.

Finally composite her onto some sort of outdoorsy background.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 20, 2012)

It's probably one of those "Retro" plugins for Photoshop that have become so popular lately.  They seem to be popping up like weeds so finding one you can use should not be a problem.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2012)

BTW, you agreed to the TOS of the site:

*
* You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you  have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that  you are able to present to TPF Staff.    Under no circumstances will any  instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.*

Perhaps you should read them now instead of just clicking through so you can post.


----------



## demyx (Sep 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> BTW, you agreed to the TOS of the site:
> 
> *
> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you  have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that  you are able to present to TPF Staff.    Under no circumstances will any  instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.*
> ...



do you see me claiming this photo? do you see me saying i shot this and asking how is this effect achieved? do you not see the copyright? are you high or something man?! i'm sorry but your post is VERY offensive to me. not very helpful at all

i came here to ask for help but you're not being very helpful at all, if you don't have something nice or helpful to say then DON'T say it all!!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 21, 2012)

demyx said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, you agreed to the TOS of the site:
> ...




Lol. Epic Freak Out.  

You're breaking the forum rules by posting an image that isn't yours. 

Sparky is 100% in the right, 
you are 100% in the wrong,
Get over it, 
link to the image (before the mods remove it), and carry on with your life.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 21, 2012)

He's just stating a fact. All he was doing was referring to the forum guidelines. You posted a picture that you did not take or hold the copyright for. What you are doing is against the rules.


----------



## demyx (Sep 21, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> He's just stating a fact. All he was doing was referring to the forum guidelines. You posted a picture that you did not take or hold the copyright for. What you are doing is against the rules.



so that means any picture from google and especially from a camera phone is considered against the rules?


----------



## demyx (Sep 21, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> demyx said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



it's been a few days since i posted this and i'm pretty sure there's a lot of moderators on this forum that moderates forum posts, i don't think what i'm doing is wrong, all i'm asking for is HELP


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)

demyx said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, you agreed to the TOS of the site:
> ...



OK, let's try this again.

*Did you even bother to read the TOS you've agreed to?*


What's highly offensive to many here is those who think 'the rules' somehow don't apply to them. 

Perhaps I shouldn't 'be helpful' in not getting you banned.




demyx said:


> so that means any picture from google and especially from a camera phone is considered against the rules?



ANY photograph, made by ANY means.  If you do not have any rights to post it, you are violating forum rules by posting it here.  Is that so difficult?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 21, 2012)

lol. great post. OP breaks the rules. someone points out he did it and flipout insues.  great times.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> lol. great post. OP breaks the rules. someone points out he did it and flipout insues.  great times.



Unfortunately, that's the way kids are being raised these days.  They think, "If it's on the internet, it's free.... I can do whatever I want with it."  Pirate music, copy movies, download video games.  If you can find it on a torrent site, well then... it MUST be OK.

Of course, if others start stealing_ their own_ work........ then it somehow becomes a different story.  They just don't see the duplicity until they're the victim.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 21, 2012)

demyx said:


> yeah the background is nice and all but i want to know how the effect was done on the girl, she looks like computer generated graphics or something lol




Fantastic lighting, posing and post processing achieved that look.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 21, 2012)

demyx said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > He's just stating a fact. All he was doing was referring to the forum guidelines. You posted a picture that you did not take or hold the copyright for. What you are doing is against the rules.
> ...



Any photo that you have not taken personally or do not have the permission from the photographer who created the image.  


It is what it is......


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Sep 21, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that's the way kids are being raised these days.  They think, "If it's on the internet, it's free.... I can do whatever I want with it."  Pirate music, copy movies, download video games.  If you can find it on a torrent site, well then... it MUST be OK.
> 
> Of course, if others start stealing their own work........ then it somehow becomes a different story.  They just don't see the duplicity until they're the victim.



I'll bite my tongue.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 21, 2012)

demyx said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, you agreed to the TOS of the site:
> ...


Perhaps YOU should READ the TOS before you flip sh!t on someone. It very CLEARLY states:

* You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have  exclusive copyright, *or permission from the copyright holder* that you  are able to present to TPF Staff.    Under no circumstances will any  instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.   

Do you have a signed permission for you to post that here? No? Didn't think so. 
Get over yourself. We've been playing by the rules here for a while now. You might want to try it before being a total ass.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 21, 2012)

demyx said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > He's just stating a fact. All he was doing was referring to the forum guidelines. You posted a picture that you did not take or hold the copyright for. What you are doing is against the rules.
> ...



Not all the photos you see on the web are freebies.  If you created the photo or got permission to post it, it's fine.  If not, you're supposed to provide a link back to an original.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 21, 2012)

Its irrelevant as to whether you make a claim or post a photo credit with the photo. What does matter, is that the photo is not your property to be spreading around where you see fit. You cannot expect to come to a forum filled with photographers, who take their intellectual property rights very seriously, and not have your complete disregard for those rights addressed.


----------

